# The Repo Man came to my house last night



## Hooch (Jan 8, 2008)

After staying up late last night watching the game way to GO SEC.

About 1:30 a.m. There was a loud knocking on the door Scared me and the wife and kids Thinking this was one of those home invasions I grabbed my 9mm and went to the door there was a wrecker backed up to my garage door and a man telling me had a warrant to pick up my car I asked to see it and all he would point at a piece of paper and told me to give him the keys and open the garage door so he could get the car. At this point I was upset to say the lest knowing my payments were up to date. I asked him to leave until I could get a hold of the bank and see what going he refused and keep asking for the keys I told him no and let me see the warrant guess what it was not a warrant just a piece of paper with and address on it which was not mine I asked for his name and the company he worked for he refused and rushed getting out of my yard. What rights do  a repo man have and what would you do


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Jan 8, 2008)

That would tick me off......hope you find out and I'd definitely report him.  Harassment??????


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 8, 2008)

Hooch said:


> After staying up late last night watching the game way to GO SEC.
> 
> About 1:30 a.m. There was a loud knocking on the door Scared me and the wife and kids Thinking this was one of those home invasions I grabbed my 9mm and went to the door there was a wrecker backed up to my garage door telling me had a warrant to pick up my car I asked to see it and all he would point at a piece of paper and told me to give him the keys and open the garage door so he could get the car. At this point I was upset to say the lest knowing my payments were up to date. I asked him to leave until I could get a hold of the bank and see what going he refused and keep asking for the keys I told him no and let me see the warrant guess what it was not a warrant just a piece of paper with and address on it which was not mine I asked for his name and the company he worked for he refused and rushed getting out of my yard. What rights dose a repo man has and what would you do


 
I would say the right anyone has, that is not in a LEO uniform at 1:30 in the morning, is to wait around until LEO could arrive, and face his trespassing charges because he was beligerent, at the wrong address, and refused to leave.

At least now you know that one of your neighbors is having a tough time financially,..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 8, 2008)

I would have showed him that gun!  They are not allowed to contact a person between the hours of 9pm and 8am.  Just like a telemarketer can not call your house after 9pm.

Breach of the peace: 

That means that the repossession agent in repossessing the vehicle cannot: forcibly remove you from the vehicle; stop you on the street or highway like a law enforcement arrest; enter a closed garage or your home; break into your house; create a disturbance such as a fight or other altercation; threaten any of the above actions; or pretend to be a law enforcement officer while conducting the repossession. If any of these actions occurred you should immediately report the incident to law enforcement authorities and contact an attorney. 

Repossessions do not require a warrent because it is a civil matter between the bank and individual.


----------



## pnome (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't think that was a legit Repo man.  Sounds like a thief to me.


----------



## Hooch (Jan 8, 2008)

If the car was was in the drive way they could of taken it with out knocking on the door and later realized it was the wrong car


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 8, 2008)

pnome said:


> I don't think that was a legit Repo man.  Sounds like a thief to me.



My first thought as well.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 8, 2008)

Hooch said:


> If the car was was in the drive way they could of taken it with out knocking on the door and later realized it was the wrong car



That would be the Icing on the cake!!!!

Think that guys bottom would tighten up like a snare drum when the LEO's stopped him for grand theft...

Here's your sign...


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 8, 2008)

Did he say what kind of car he was looking to repo? He might have figured it out when you did not have the model he was going to pick up. If they have that info.


----------



## Hooch (Jan 8, 2008)

He never said what make or model just give me your keys and open the garage door. He did say he was sorry before he left like that did any good. I wished I had called the police before he left I did call them this moring to let them know what happen.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 8, 2008)

pnome said:


> I don't think that was a legit Repo man.  Sounds like a thief to me.





My thoughts exactly!  I had a car to be repoed years ago and they did contact us around midnight. And the man was super nice. He let us know that he was looking for the car and wanted the address that it was located at (it was not as ours), and wanted to warn us that he was going to be getting it that morning. Your situation sounds like someone trying to steal a car! Especially if he wouldn't tell you which company he worked for...Sounds fishy!


----------



## big fish (Jan 8, 2008)

A real recovery agent would never have done that. I would have to say thief ...     How nice of a car do you have ?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 8, 2008)

I would have snagged him by the scruff of the neck, held him down and then slapped a paint brush that has been freshly dipped in Turpentine on his keester and watched him drag said keester across the lawn like a dog that has worms....wait, were we talking about a mangy stray dog or a repo man??


----------



## Hooch (Jan 8, 2008)

2004 Ford explore


----------



## mickbear (Jan 8, 2008)

why didn't you call the law? thats what their there for-- is scum bags like this


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 8, 2008)

Very fishy...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2008)

pnome said:


> I don't think that was a legit Repo man.  Sounds like a thief to me.



He would have been lying on the ground until a police officer got there.  That is what I would have done.  Sounds like a thief.


----------



## Hooch (Jan 8, 2008)

He offer me card on were I could pick my car up at in the morning but i refused it knowing my payments were up to date.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 8, 2008)

Hooch said:


> He offer me card on were I could pick my car up at in the morning but i refused it knowing my payments were up to date.


 
I'm sure it was legitimate................NOT !!!


----------



## Hooch (Jan 8, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> He would have been lying on the ground until a police officer got there.  That is what I would have done.  Sounds like a thief.



You just dont know what you will do when that type of issue happens to you I would of said the same thing yesterday. If I was to do what you said and he was a true repo man I would of been in jail


----------



## Robk (Jan 8, 2008)

About that time I think my shep might have "accidently" been turned loose..  


R


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 8, 2008)

at 1:30 a.m. i'd prob had little harsher words for him....... did u get a tag # ?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hooch said:


> You just dont know what you will do when that type of issue happens to you I would of said the same thing yesterday. If I was to do what you said and he was a true repo man I would of been in jail



If a man comes to your house at 1 AM with no paperwork demanding your vehicle, which you said you are currrent on, and did what you said he did, you would not go to jail.  He would have been laying spread eagle in my yard until the sheriff got there.  

I would have called the police, in fact, if I were you, I still would.  No repo man goes to a house at 1 in the morning.  It may have been an attempted home invasion.  He might do it again to someone else.


----------



## Hooch (Jan 8, 2008)

biggtruxx said:


> at 1:30 a.m. i'd prob had little harsher words for him....... did u get a tag # ?



No I was just glad to see him leave


----------



## Hooch (Jan 8, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> If a man comes to your house at 1 AM with no paperwork demanding your vehicle, which you said you are currrent on, and did what you said he did, you would not go to jail.  He would have been laying spread eagle in my yard until the sheriff got there.
> 
> I would have called the police, in fact, if I were you, I still would.  No repo man goes to a house at 1 in the morning.  It may have been an attempted home invasion.  He might do it again to someone else.



I did call the police this moring to let them know what happen They said most repos happen at night. I did give them a description of the man and wrecker new rool back red


----------



## potsticker (Jan 8, 2008)

I love repo stories. In my youth i collected and sold life insurance. I had a customer that owned a repo business. All the repo guys weighed in excess of 300 lbs and had no humor. My guy was talking about a case he had the day before. Seems a guy had broken up with his girlfriend, they had 2 identical trans ams. He left with another woman, the 2 cars parked side by side. Repo man backs up to one and is going to recover it when the woman of the story storms outside. The repo man just says that payments havent been paid.She threatens him with a tire iron and starts trashing the trans am next to the repo. She screams while tearing the seats, windows, doors, roof, off the car. she breaks out the lights and even opens the hood and beats the motor into oblivion. She says that ought to fix him, and as the repo man leaves, he says its your boyfriends car i have.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 8, 2008)

potsticker said:


> I love repo stories. In my youth i collected and sold life insurance. I had a customer that owned a repo business. All the repo guys weighed in excess of 300 lbs and had no humor. My guy was talking about a case he had the day before. Seems a guy had broken up with his girlfriend, they had 2 identical trans ams. He left with another woman, the 2 cars parked side by side. Repo man backs up to one and is going to recover it when the woman of the story storms outside. The repo man just says that payments havent been paid.She threatens him with a tire iron and starts trashing the trans am next to the repo. She screams while tearing the seats, windows, doors, roof, off the car. she breaks out the lights and even opens the hood and beats the motor into oblivion. She says that ought to fix him, and as the repo man leaves, he says its your boyfriends car i have.


 
Now that's funny....

I'd love to have a picture of her face when he told her that....


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 8, 2008)

theif


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hooch said:


> I did call the police this moring to let them know what happen They said most repos happen at night. I did give them a description of the man and wrecker new rool back red



They do usually happen at night, but I have never heard of one knocking on the door at 1am  Just odd...


----------



## polaris30144 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not all repo people are legit. I had one back up to my wife's car trying to hook it up. The problem I had was the car was paid for in cash when purchased. I stopped him with a .40 Glock stuck in his face and we waited for the Sheriff to arrive. Long story shortened, he was arrested for criminal trespass. The deputy told me it is more common than people know. A lot of stolen vehicles that are recovered a short distance  from where stolen are actually wrong cars picked up by repo and dropped when they stop to check the numbers and find out they have the wrong car.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 8, 2008)

People get real emotional about their cars. Remember, until you have the title it's NOT your car, it's the banks.

Repo men are always aware that the buyer may get violent at any time. They prefer NOT to have to deal with the person. It varies from state to state if they can legally enter your property, but once they have the vehicle and are down the road, they are in the clear. The bank owns the car, and they are an agent of the bank. As to timing, they do work at night and if your the fifth or sixth account they are working on , it may be late by time they get to you.

True story, used to date a lady who was tough as nails. 5'1" 110lbs Blonde that the local cops were intimidated by. She got in a argument over her car payments with the bank (actually was the banks error) and they threatened to repo the car. She said "You can try". They sent three different repo companies after her. Followed her 24/7. After 3 months someone higher up at the bank finally sat down with her and found out that, yes they were wrong, no she didn't owe them any fees. As she was leaving the guy said  "I have to ask, how did you keep the car from us? Where is it?" 

She told him "It's right next to yours in the parking lot. It's been there the whole time."


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> ...  "I have to ask, how did you keep the car from us? Where is it?"
> 
> She told him "It's right next to yours in the parking lot. It's been there the whole time."


----------



## Outdoors (Jan 8, 2008)

Hooch said:


> After staying up late last night watching the game way to GO SEC.
> 
> About 1:30 a.m. There was a loud knocking on the door Scared me and the wife and kids Thinking this was one of those home invasions I grabbed my 9mm and went to the door there was a wrecker backed up to my garage door and a man telling me had a warrant to pick up my car I asked to see it and all he would point at a piece of paper and told me to give him the keys and open the garage door so he could get the car. At this point I was upset to say the lest knowing my payments were up to date. I asked him to leave until I could get a hold of the bank and see what going he refused and keep asking for the keys I told him no and let me see the warrant guess what it was not a warrant just a piece of paper with and address on it which was not mine I asked for his name and the company he worked for he refused and rushed getting out of my yard. What rights do  a repo man have and what would you do



Next time, pull him inside, close the door, bead down on him, and tell him to start talking! - If he doesn't, toss him a kitchen knife (not one that matches a set in your home) - squeeze.


----------



## grim (Jan 8, 2008)

A lot of people will purposely damage their cars when they find out the bank is going to repo them.  They get a nice surprise when the bank sends them a bill for the charge off on the vehicle.  The bank doesnt just take the car in exchange for the note, they sell the car (usually cheap), put the proceeds against the note, and the borrower still owes the remainder.


----------



## jason8047 (Jan 8, 2008)

CHITOWN said:


> A legit repo man will have all the paperwork that you signed at the bank/dealership....he will also have the title to the car or a copy of it....our repo man doenst knock on the door...you wake up and you car is gone....he also calls the correct law enforcemant and let them know what he is doing or has done.



Yep.  I have never heard of a repo man knocking on your door.  They cant enter your house or garage I dont think to get it but they can take it from your drive.  Most of the time they will try and take it while no one is around to avoid confrontation.  I used to work nightshift at a factory and I saw alot of cars get towed out of the parking lot at all hours of the night.


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 8, 2008)

Be careful how much resistance you put up to a repo person. I would think most have weapons make sure you grab yours. We know an EMT who told us about a call. This lady repo person when to pick up this old mans truck. He did not like that too much so he began to fight with her, so she cut him up with her knife. So the EMT friend had to come and stop the bleeding. Then probobly had more problems.


----------



## hoochfisher (Jan 8, 2008)

i'm with most everyone else... sounds like a theif. someone running a scam. you said you had your sidearm. you should have held him 'till LEO got there or 'till he showed you his so called "warrant"


----------



## GonePhishn (Jan 8, 2008)

you had alot more pateince than i would've had at 130 am !!! That definitely was not a legit repo man...thats scary. The sad thing is he has probably succeeded before...


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 8, 2008)

GonePhishn said:


> you had alot more pateince than i would've had at 130 am !!! That definitely was not a legit repo man...thats scary. The sad thing is he has probably succeeded before...


 
Fact is, he probably succeeded before...the night was over.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 8, 2008)

Guys I'm in the car business and from time to time i've had to repo a car however I'm glad to say that in 4 years its only happened 6 times.  Anyway I always knock on the door but not at 1 in the morning!  I simply walk up knock on the door and ask for the keys!  I have never had a person refuse to give them to me!  Reposition is not a fun thing.  I hate it because its not fun for me and I'm sure its not fun for the other person.  As far as damages Yes you are responsible for them and once the car is resold your responsible for any money lost!  You guys with all your stories are funny!  If a person pulls a gun or does not give up the car voluntarily then that person will have a warrant sworn out on them and will remain in jail until they give up the car!  The law is not on your side!  Its not your car until its paid for!  Like I said I hate this part of the business but sometimes its necessary!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 8, 2008)

He was probably legit.  What you described follows a not uncommon scenario, especially if the car was purchased from a "tote the note" lot.

IN THEORY, (and I really emphasize the "theory"), a verbal protest by the debtor is enough to make any further action  by the repo man a "breach of the peace".  In practice, the repo guys have severe and profound hearing losses, because they don't hear nothing.   Occasionally one goes to far, and gets in trouble.  That's why banks and finance agencies insist on using "independent contractors" for repo work--- no liability for blatantly illegal conduct.

A citizen has every right to resist the actions of a repo person, and secure his property however he deems fit.


----------



## jkdodge (Jan 8, 2008)

Hooch said:


> If the car was was in the drive way they could of taken it with out knocking on the door and later realized it was the wrong car



thats happened before. I have a good buddy that owns a repo company. Did you get a name off the truck? A repo man by law hast to call in to the local police department and let them know that they will be takeing the vehicle.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 8, 2008)

jkdodge said:


> thats happened before. I have a good buddy that owns a repo company. Did you get a name off the truck? A repo man by law hast to call in to the local police department and let them know that they will be takeing the vehicle.



actually there are only a few in Ga. that you have to call. most could care less. Idont think it was a thief, I think it was someone who made a big mistake.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 8, 2008)

My dad was a repo man for Habersham Bank for a long time, many years ago. He said that usually they would have an extra set of keys in case they had to repo one. He was ALWAYS packing heat. Had to put a man's dog down one time after the man commanded it to attack when they were trying to repo his truck. My dad won in court after the man sued. I used to work for a wrecker/recovery place. Often, the used car guys would turn to us to retrieve repos for them. I picked up several cars after mid-night. Anytime the car was in the garage....we knocked on the door, regardless of the time of day/night. How else were we supposed to get it? Sometimes we'd have 'permission' to drag it out of the yard if we couldn't gain entry for whatever reason. That method was usually the last resort if prior attempts failed or became hostile. You can tear a lot of stuff up when you drag it with the parking brake engaged or if it's in park. The dealers usually would try to avoid it at all cost. Didn't have to drag but a handful. Other times, a deputy would accompany us to make sure it all went down smoothly....in which it DID make it a lot easier sometimes. I think the repo guy in your case just had the wrong address.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 8, 2008)

> Sounds good in here and definitely shows bravado, but the cops are going to cuff anybody who tries this.



Not around here.  If the debtor can get the police to respond in time,  the LEO's are pretty good about making the repo man leave if he is on private property.

One case the repo guy cut a chain on a gate, let some animals out, by the time he got through paying the judgment, he had to review his career options.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jan 8, 2008)

HOOCH , 

I was once a former Repo man for Sun Bank here in FL.
If you tell them No they cant take you vehical they cant 
move it out of the yard period...

They will have to get a Rit of reclevance thats a court orderd paper by a judge. At that time a Deputy has to be with them... Useualy they d
ont go to the front door.... They have the VIN #'S of all car , trucks to be picked up He was I assume trying to get you to let him to read the VIN
Vehicel Identifacation Number.   When  I repoed it was at least six months 
behind in payments before I got the paper work to pick it up...

Just a Heads up....

BCW


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 8, 2008)

Bassquatch said:


> My dad was a repo man for Habersham Bank for a long time, many years ago. He said that usually they would have an extra set of keys in case they had to repo one. He was ALWAYS packing heat. Had to put a man's dog down one time after the man commanded it to attack when they were trying to repo his truck. My dad won in court after the man sued. I used to work for a wrecker/recovery place. Often, the used car guys would turn to us to retrieve repos for them. I picked up several cars after mid-night. Anytime the car was in the garage....we knocked on the door, regardless of the time of day/night. How else were we supposed to get it? Sometimes we'd have 'permission' to drag it out of the yard if we couldn't gain entry for whatever reason. That method was usually the last resort if prior attempts failed or became hostile. You can tear a lot of stuff up when you drag it with the parking brake engaged or if it's in park. The dealers usually would try to avoid it at all cost. Didn't have to drag but a handful. Other times, a deputy would accompany us to make sure it all went down smoothly....in which it DID make it a lot easier sometimes. I think the repo guy in your case just had the wrong address.



theres nothing like hearing them tires squeel all down the drive way and then try to hurry up and drop it and snatch it from the other side. Ive had many of those! I once repo'd from a repo man in tenn. knocked forever but he never came to the door until after we hooked it up in his carport and squeeled em down his driveway those were the days


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 8, 2008)

Short version,

In Georgia,

1) Repo men CAN come on your property to recover a vehicle.

2) Repo men CAN do it without a warrant

3) Repo men CANNOT enter a closed fence, garage or any other item that "locks down" your property. ( which is why he left when you didn't open the garage)

4) Repo men CANNOT retrieve what they can't find!!!! The only option you have is to stash the vehicle somewhere REAL safe while you contact the bank and work it out. YOU SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS TODAY!!!! Perhaps it is a mistake?? Perhaps it is not??? If it is not a mistake, then arrangement should be agreed upon by you both. If you don't stash the rig and contact the bank,,,,,, you are asking to have it taken.


----------



## long beards (Jan 8, 2008)

CHITOWN said:


> our repo man doenst knock on the door...you wake up and you car is gone.


----------



## TROY70 (Jan 8, 2008)

*tonight*

He might come back 2night.  I would keep that 9mm handy and keep in mind that hindsight is 20-20!!!!!  You know what to do now.

That is if YOU KNOW he is not legit.  If the car is financed, like said before, get with the bank ASAP.   I am a banker, if there is a problem, I would send him back again, and again, and again, and again until we rectified the problem.   If you are right, the bank will sit down with you and get the issue cleared up--could be a simple posting error that caused your payments not to get credited to your loan.

FYI--everyone should read the "fine print" on a promissory note, late payments are not the only reason a bank can repo---some state an issue as simple as lack of proof of full coverage insurance and the loan can be called (in default)


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2008)

pnome said:


> I don't think that was a legit Repo man.  Sounds like a thief to me.



Correct. I wanted to work as a repo man on the side for some extra cash. Both companies I talked with operated n daytime hours nly. Anything done at night needed an officer to go with you.

Never run into that situation, but let me tell you this, that repo man is going to have to have an officer with him to get mine to start with.


----------



## kountryboy (Jan 8, 2008)

If the repo man is hooked to your vehicle,then he has pocession and their aint nothing u can do,but if u ask him to leave before he hooks up he must do sr u can call the law.If he has a writ of repocession there is nothing u can do but clean it out.In this case I woulda run him off forcefully or called the law.Also on public property u cant stop them


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 8, 2008)

> Also on public property u cant stop them



Yes you can.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 8, 2008)

potsticker said:


> , they had 2 identical trans ams.
> 
> 
> 2 Trans-ams...never saw that coming...


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 8, 2008)

id of give him a 9mm bullet. jk,jk,jk


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 9, 2008)

I did  a lot of repo work on furniture and appliances.  You have to ask to come in to repo it.  And the permission had to be by an adult.  If only kids were there we left.  On thing stands out.  A big old woman had a side by side refrigerator and we had been after it for months.  Just one stop from getting a warrant for her arrest.  I went by for the last time and got the idea and told her I need to check the serial number to verify it was still our refrid.  She gave permission for that, so I pulled it out from the wall, checked the number then pulled out the plug and cut the electrical connection wire off flush with the body.  I left the house with the wire/plug and that woman calling me ever name she knew.  Two hours later she called for us to come get it.  When we pulled up another furniture company was waiting to unload their unit.  I got ours out, then told the driver from the other furniture store it took us 6 months of no payment and what I had to do to repo it.  As I drove off the other truck left behind me and the woman running after us down the street still cussing.


----------



## straitshooter (Jan 9, 2008)

if they are not accompanied by a cop... which they hardly ever are they do not have any rights.... my uncle was a repo guy for a while... got shot 2 times... and the judge dismissed the case saying the owner was entitled to protect his property!


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 9, 2008)

DougBush said:


> Exactly what the DeKalb County Policeman told me when I called him about the man across the street. I had gone outside (like a fool with my .38 behind my back) and repo man was on me like white on rice with verbal abuse. Him and his partner both at the same time.
> "You better not be hiding a gun behind your back trying to prevent me from doing my job. Not only will I take it away from you but you will go to jail for interfering".
> About then was when the prowl car pulled up. The Policeman said the same things you have said, also he took my pistol and called in the numbers to "see if it had been reported stolen"...checked my license to carry and then told me.."you best get back inside your house and mind your own business".
> Which I did..while repo man laughed and called me all kinds of names as the cop was trying to tell him to cool it.
> ...


You hung around?My advise:
Red Light=Stop
Yellow Light=Slow Down
Green Light=Go
Blue Lights=RUN


----------



## Hooch (Jan 9, 2008)

Called the Bank payments were up to date


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 9, 2008)

*repo  man*

lololololololoolo   
   in my yard  ,, on my land      
 I would have  sat  him down  and waited on the real cops 
 or  it would have been  bad nite for him   //////  and the next morning I would be at my bank  for some answer's  about the loan  ///////////

  Had  a repo  guy   leave a message on my door ,  years  ago    , he wanted to  pick up my bass boat  ??????????
   did'nt own one   ??????  never have  or did  
  anyway  called him and told him I did'nt  
 man he started on me about the money I owned and everything  and how bad I  was  and told me he WOULD  BE  BACK   ??????????????         told  him to come on back by the house when I was there  and HE COULD GET MY BOAT  // lololololo      man I waited ever nite for a week  for the   dirt mouth ,  know it all ..  to come by   /////     
  some company up in Buford    25  years ago   ;;;;
  final  talked w/ Brand bank   and it was my cousin's boat  .. not me  ///   had some very  bad word w/ them   also  ,   we do  have all most the  same name   , and are the same age  ,, but used different banks   ,  don't know how  they mess up the address  ,, don't know if they ever got the boat  (hope not )   lolololollolololol

  but  man ,you better have your ducks in a row   (paperwork )    before you come on my property  and a real law  person w/ you   ///////////////////////
    I guess after 25 years ,,, that why I can't care for a repo type person  today  ????     have been around some  and they think it's a game  or  get high off of it  ( excitingly  or something  )  ????     
   good luck to all  and hope you never are in need of there service's     
    w/t


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, those are some interesting posts!  The main thing I learned is I'm glad I have a garage to keep my cars in at night!  If a repo-man ever comes knocking I will ask my accountant (she sleeps with me) if we are in good standing with the car loan & then he will get to view my .45 1911 & politely asked to leave...I guess I would call the local LEO as well.  Then we would have words with the bank!


----------



## CHITOWN (Jan 9, 2008)

repo man job can be scary..and dangerous.....I dont want to be one.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 9, 2008)

kountryboy said:


> If the repo man is hooked to your vehicle,then he has pocession and their aint nothing u can do,but if u ask him to leave before he hooks up he must do sr u can call the law.If he has a writ of repocession there is nothing u can do but clean it out.In this case I woulda run him off forcefully or called the law.Also on public property u cant stop them



not true! the vehicle has to be on the street, not just hooked up. and if you live in an apartment complex the vehicle would have to be taken off the property or else you can tell him to drop it and he must.
 I have to say, guys that keep saying they would have something for the repo man when he shows up better remember he's probably got something for you aslo, and if he's done it for a while then he's probably seen alot more than you could ever imagine.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 9, 2008)

CHITOWN said:


> repo man job can be scary..and dangerous.....I dont want to be one.



It can get dangerous, but the feeling you get when you go pick up a car is just like the feeling you get when a big buck walks under your stand. wow what a rush! from the shakes to the cold chills, you get em all


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2008)

DougBush said:


> Douglas<==will avoid the repo man for the rest of his life.



Just make your payments on time and it should not be a problem.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2008)

DougBush said:


> My personal timely payments are not the point of the discussion and are irrelevant.
> Repo man sounds like a cross between a professional arm wrestler in a bar and a grizzly bear...best to leave him alone and not stir him up by challenging him on his "rights" to do certain things.
> Thank you,
> Douglas




It is when you say:



DougBush said:


> Douglas<==will avoid the repo man for the rest of his life.



...so I was giving you a way to avoid one.


----------

